# Datum Format



## Nathy (23. Jan 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe eine MYSQL DB in welcher das Datum mit DATETIME abgespeichert ist.
Wenn ich über phpmyadmin eine Select * from Messages mache, wird das Datum folgendermassen ausgegeben:
2007-01-23 10:28:10
Wenn ich ein 

```
pstmt = connMessages.prepareStatement(Select * from Messages);
               rs = pstmt.executeQuery();	
                    while (rs.next()) {
                        Vector vLinie = new Vector();
                        vLinie.add(rs.getString(1));                       
                        vLinie.add(rs.getString(2));
```
wird folgendes angezeigt. 
2007-01-23 10:28:10.0
Er fügt am Ende immer noch .0 an. Wo liegt das Problem?

Gruss und danke


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2007)

die .0 sind die millisekunden. mit der java.sql.Timestamp klasse kannst du das in ein Timestamp (=java.utilDate) umwandeln (valueOf())


----------



## Nathy (23. Jan 2007)

Bei mir funktioniert etwas nicht. Was mache ich falsch

```
System.out.println(Timestamp.valueOf(rs.getString(2)));
```

Gruss


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2007)

und _was_ funktioniert nicht? liefert rs.getString(2) das richtige?
_timestamp in format yyyy-mm-dd hh:mm:ss.fffffffff_
und kannst du nicht direkt getTimestamp(2) benutzen?


----------

